# Fly reel importance tarpon fishing



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

So I have g loomis cross current glx 9wt matched with a sage 4810 (10wt) reel… I also have a g loomis pro 4x 7wt matched with a 7 wt Orvis hydros. Giving my entire “quiver” to show I haven’t gone “cheap” on much other than the sage reel. My question is this, I’ve been catching reds mostly but mixed inshore species on fly for 8 years, and I’ve stuck countless small poons but it’s time I start going for the big boys, my buddy turned me on to the millhouse podcast, and I’m fired up! But at the same time I doubt it’s something I’m going to do as much as I would like, realistically 10 or less trips a year I’d guess. If I buy a nice 11wt








rod and slap the sage 4810 on there and buy a new 9 wt reel for my cross current will I have sufficient drag on the 10/11 set up? I’ve whooped 42 inch bill reds with it and smooth as can be, but there has to be a reason why people are spending 1200 on fly reels for these tarpon. I’m not loaded but I buy things to last for life so I’d love input from people that know.


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn’t mean to post picture right in the middle haha


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Get a Tibor, it's much less than $1200, has a much better drag than the Sage, and you can give it to your grandkids.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

IMO, people tend to overrate the reel needed for mid to large tarpon. For someone fishing tarpon 10 days or less a year, your Sage will suffice _most_ of the time.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

You just need a decent reel. Honestly if you take care of it one of those cheap redington beohemoths will work fine. If you want to go midprice i am a big fan of the Galvan Torque reels.

Me personally i have an old ass reel on my Trapon stick. Ole Florida 777 with a cork drag. I take 2 tarpon trips a year and maybe get 1 to 2 larger tarpon per trip. 

Dont worry about the reel worry about casting with wind and a good hook set.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Don’t buy a Behemoth. Mine lasted 4 big tarpon before the drag seized on the 4th fish. Ended up breaking my rod tip of my Scott Tidal because I couldn’t loosen drag when landing fish. So with the repair cost of the Behemoth and Tidal I was roughly paying the cost of a new Behemoth. If I could do it all over again I would of bought a Tibor or a Nautilus.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

You can also add some drag with the palm of your hand to reduce the pressure on the reels drag


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Man there is no comparison between any size red and a large tarpon. The reel absolutely matters. Its not easy to just hook one let alone bring her in. And you definitely do not want rod reel or knots to be a failure when you do hook up. A good tibor, nautilus, orvis reel designed to hold enough backing like minimum of 250 30 lb. Not unheard of to have 300 or more. I find every fish is different in how they run, jump fight. Sage has made some nice reels but a reel designed for a 9 or even 10 seems a bit light. I know experienced guides who have used one piece 10 weights for large picky tarpon. That is a nice red. Just not the same. That's like baseball compared to hockey as a contact sport.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Sage reels are heavy, and they are known for rods not reels. You want aTarpon reel that will last a lifetime, get a Tibor or an Abel. The drag matters, absolutely at those weights and power, that 42 “ red will feel like a 12” trout compared to an 80lb plus Tarpon that didn’t like the way your fly tasted.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

one more vote for a tibor gulfstream. Find a used one and send it out to tibor for them to go thru it before you fish it


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you guys! I kinda wanted a new reel


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

I would not trust any Sage reel for big tarpon. I have a lot of Sage rods, but the one Sage reel I've owned was junk.

I have a rule, I do not buy a reel from a rod manufacturer. I broke that rule once trying to be cheap (aforementioned Sage reel). The sealed drag let loose on a trip 1000 miles from home. It got replaced with a Tibor.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I believe a good reel is very important. I agree with recommendations above. Tibor, Nautilus,
the Orvis Mirage, Abel and I will add Hatch.
Keep an eye out for used reels that come up that are in good shape.
Heck even consider a Billy Pate Tarpon reel made by Tibor. They are available used for around $400. They are a tank and not a glamorous Large Arbor but can one imagine the number of large tarpon that have been landed by that reel over the years!
Mike Day


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ve first of all decided I’m going to get a new reel, positively. While I have the attention of some guys, do I want to stay away from the x series nautilus? Is nautilus as good as they were hyped up to be? I see tons of the black and red x series for trade and sale. I almost bought one until I saw how many were for trade and I was skeptical. I kind of have a list now of reels I’ll be looking out for on the used market. For the last month TIBOR AND ABEL had already filled my search bar on marketplace, Craigslist, and on here. And it will continue To be like that with now the Orvis mirage and some of the others mentioned. I’d love to add nautilus to that list but i would like to know is it only the nv model that’s really good? Thanks in advance


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> Didn’t mean to post picture right in the middle haha


Great use of “visual relief”!👍


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

No need to buy a new reel - unless you want one… A good quality reel meant to fight a tarpon… will last years and years and still provide good service no matter how scuffed up it is. Do a bit of shopping around and you shouldn’t have trouble finding a used Billy Pate Tarpon model that will handle
the biggest tarpon you’ll ever run into for around 300 or 400 bucks


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Loogie said:


> Sage reels are heavy, and they are known for rods not reels. You want aTarpon reel that will last a lifetime, get a Tibor or an Abel. The drag matters, absolutely at those weights and power, that 42 “ red will feel like a 12” trout compared to an 80lb plus Tarpon that didn’t like the way your fly tasted.


Or a Nautilus or Orvis!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

ymmv


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> I’ve first of all decided I’m going to get a new reel, positively. While I have the attention of some guys, do I want to stay away from the x series nautilus? Is nautilus as good as they were hyped up to be? I see tons of the black and red x series for trade and sale. I almost bought one until I saw how many were for trade and I was skeptical. I kind of have a list now of reels I’ll be looking out for on the used market. For the last month TIBOR AND ABEL had already filled my search bar on marketplace, Craigslist, and on here. And it will continue To be like that with now the Orvis mirage and some of the others mentioned. I’d love to add nautilus to that list but i would like to know is it only the nv model that’s really good? Thanks in advance


The X is a great small reel. They don't make it in an 11+ wt size. Only up to a 9 wt - Which is really more like a 7wt reel that holds a lot of backing. 

Specific Tarpon reels from Nautilus and Tibor - 

Nautilus Silver King
Nautilus CCFX-2 10/12 - The silver king is 100% worth the extra $150 even if it won't get fished much. 
Tibor Gulfstream
Tibor Signature 11/12S
Tibor Billy Pate Tarpon

Feel free to shoot me a PM with any questions. I can get you new reel prices on any of these and I'd be happy to help with any other recommendations.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Gulfstream on the way from Brandon at Tailwater Outfitters. It’ll be my primary tarpon reel.
I had a Behemoth and hated it. The finish doesn’t do well in saltwater. It’s clunky too.
I have a buddy with a Shilton he never uses but won’t sell. I’ll eventually catch him on a bad day and have it. If you find one of them, they are hell for stout.
The only reel that has me curious is the Colton. I think the Torrent is their saltwater reel. They appear well built and reasonably priced. I haven’t found a single bad review. If anyone has used one, I’d love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If you're patient you can find a used Pate or Tibor. Right after Tarpon season is a good time lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

spc7669 said:


> I have a Gulfstream on the way from Brandon at Tailwater Outfitters. It’ll be my primary tarpon reel.
> I had a Behemoth and hated it. The finish doesn’t do well in saltwater. It’s clunky too.
> I have a buddy with a Shilton he never uses but won’t sell. I’ll eventually catch him on a bad day and have it. If you find one of them, they are hell for stout.
> The only reel that has me curious is the Colton. I think the Torrent is their saltwater reel. They appear well built and reasonably priced. I haven’t found a single bad review. If anyone has used one, I’d love to hear your thoughts.


I have a Colton Terrapin 10/12. Solid reel, smooth and powerful drag, very well made. I used it for jacks.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I think the reel for big tarpon is as critical as the rod. Drag is important, but arbor diameter and width means a lot as well.

When you really want to put a big fish boat side, the fighting technique is always pulling against the head and short, rapid tugs and reel cranks. You won’t see seasoned tarpon anglers doing extended pull up-reel downs and that tug and crank method just wears the fish out faster. They get pissed off and jump more from the constant pressure. New tarpon guys will fight fish for an hour and then you’ll see a crusty old fart with one foot in the grave have one laying belly up in 15 minutes. 

Of course, every fish is different and sometimes you just draw one that won’t quit or just sits under the boat or bulldogs deep rather than jumping. Anyway, I think the reel plays a big role in subduing big fish more rapidly.

Shilton SL8 with the big arbor is great. Gulf Stream, Signature 11-12. I got a Ross Reel last year I really like, but can’t think of the model right now. Broke the handle on my thumb on a tarpon, and they sent me an upgrade. 

Arbors on Billy Pates are tiny. I love them and anti reverse is awesome, but I don’t use them for tarpon anymore. I have a Billy Pate Marlin I’ve never fought a tarpon on, but I’d love to. I just prefer a big reel and arbor with a lot of backing not so much for run distance, but to extend the arbor diameter for cranking. So, like that Ross reel, being narrow is a bonus because you generally don’t need all the backing like on pelagic species, but more the filler it provides on the reel to increase the diameter.

Having said all that bullshit, try a couple things and figure out what suits you. That’s a lot of the fun of all this. Good luck!


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

This is going to be an unpopular response, but I have fished an Allen Kraken XLA on a cheap 12wt rod for several seasons & pretty much strictly thrown at/hooked/landed 100 lb.+ class fish & never had a problem with it. 

With that being said, I throw swimbaits far more often than I throw the fly. 

Hooking them & jumping them off is 90% of the fun, since that is what you will be doing most often when you hook them anyways! Just need a line holder with a solid drag.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I’ve had Abels, Tibors, Seamaster and Pates. I just recently the SR12 Shilton for Tarpon. Really impressed with the reel so far. They have 3 dogs versus 2 for Tibor. Shilton seems to be smoother but only by a little. 
All I can say is spend the money and get something that will last a life time.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Nautilus Silver King or Tibor Gulfstream. Buy once, cry once. Last forever, amazing customer service, quality product. Can't go wrong.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Get a Tibor Gulfstream or Pacific or both and be done with it. My Gulfstream has been going strong since 2006. I’ve only fed one poon with it in all that time but it’s still going strong.  Just added a Pacific to the stable last year due to influence from backbone. The old Pates are great workhorses but both my Pate tarpon reels sit in the bookcase now. If you feed a jumbo on the smaller arbor Pate you’d wish you had your Gulfstream or better yet the Pacific, especially if you‘re fishing alone.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

There's a guide here that uses Cheeky reels for the big tarpon and has never burned a drag. I have a 12w one never used on a fish, I would sell around here somewhere that the Cheeky owner gave me for guiding him during salty fly. Either way, they are worth looking into based on my buddy results with them.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> There's a guide here that uses Cheeky reels for the big tarpon and has never burned a drag. I have a 12w one never used on a fish, I would sell around here somewhere that the Cheeky owner gave me for guiding him during salty fly. Either way, they are worth looking into based on my buddy results with them.


That said I use a Gulfstream and a Silver King as a b/u for myself


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gear List: Abel Bauer Cortland G.Loomis Galvan Hardy Lamson Orvis Pate Redington Renzetti Rio Sage Scientific Anglers Scott St. Croix T&T Teeny Teton TFO Thomas Tibor Tioga Waterworks Wheatley Winston Wulff



Lot of good options on here, including Tibor Gulfstream, Abel, Pate and Galvan Torque 12. I have owned three Gulfstreams and used two of them for guiding. Never had any issues or regrets.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just buy a Tibor or Abel. Cork drags. Will outlive you. Very simple to keep in top operating condition.


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

spc7669 said:


> I have a Gulfstream on the way from Brandon at Tailwater Outfitters. It’ll be my primary tarpon reel.
> I had a Behemoth and hated it. The finish doesn’t do well in saltwater. It’s clunky too.
> I have a buddy with a Shilton he never uses but won’t sell. I’ll eventually catch him on a bad day and have it. If you find one of them, they are hell for stout.
> The only reel that has me curious is the Colton. I think the Torrent is their saltwater reel. They appear well built and reasonably priced. I haven’t found a single bad review. If anyone has used one, I’d love to hear your thoughts.


In the back of my head I know the reel is “good enough” but I know that it has two things that are working against it. “Lower” end reel which is LESS of my worries, but it’s also only a 10wt. If I had something like you that’s bigger like that I’d have no worries using it. It’s like I knew I wanted a new set up and i was wondering if everyone would say “no what you have Is great, the


Zika said:


> Gear List: Abel Bauer Cortland G.Loomis Galvan Hardy Lamson Orvis Pate Redington Renzetti Rio Sage Scientific Anglers Scott St. Croix T&T Teeny Teton TFO Thomas Tibor Tioga Waterworks Wheatley Winston Wulff
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of good options on here, including Tibor Gulfstream, Abel, Pate and Galvan Torque 12. I have owned three Gulfstreams and used two of them for guiding. Never had any issues or regrets.


wow I’ve been missing out


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> In the back of my head I know the reel is “good enough” but I know that it has two things that are working against it. “Lower” end reel which is LESS of my worries, but it’s also only a 10wt. If I had something like you that’s bigger like that I’d have no worries using it. It’s like I knew I wanted a new set up and i was wondering if everyone would say “no what you have Is great, the
> 
> wow I’ve been missing out


A very important question to ask yourself when buying high quality gear is this: is a fish, or trip, of a lifetime being lost or ruined due to equipment failure something you can easily live with. Targeting trophy fish is a time and resource suck with possible long stretches between successes. At the moment of truth, a locked up or freespooling reel just stole your entire investment. For me, it’s worth the slow accumulation of high quality gear to stack the odds in my favor.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Tibor.


----------



## strat48 (Dec 7, 2021)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> So I have g loomis cross current glx 9wt matched with a sage 4810 (10wt) reel… I also have a g loomis pro 4x 7wt matched with a 7 wt Orvis hydros. Giving my entire “quiver” to show I haven’t gone “cheap” on much other than the sage reel. My question is this, I’ve been catching reds mostly but mixed inshore species on fly for 8 years, and I’ve stuck countless small poons but it’s time I start going for the big boys, my buddy turned me on to the millhouse podcast, and I’m fired up! But at the same time I doubt it’s something I’m going to do as much as I would like, realistically 10 or less trips a year I’d guess. If I buy a nice 11wt
> View attachment 203949
> 
> rod and slap the sage 4810 on there and buy a new 9 wt reel for my cross current will I have sufficient drag on the 10/11 set
> ...


I have owned several sage 4000 series reels and in my experience they have a tendency to have the main bearing start to drag and sieze.They are not a big game reel.If your on a budget reel wise for tarpon up to 100 lbs. a lamson litespeed 4 is a sweet reel and a friend i fish with has stopped some big fish with it.It has held up too.For over 100 the old ross bg#6 is a train stopper.A bit heavy and the drag is not completly sealed but a good reel and you can buy a good clean one for $250.If money is not an issue then the sky is the limit.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

They are a little bigger, but I love the amount of line you can pickup with a Tibor Pacific. Spool 2 if you can find one.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

The Sage reel will let you down at some point. The seals for the drag are crap. If you don't want to spend the money on a Tibor, look at the Colton Terrapin. It will not fail.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

The gear is the cheapest part of the whole thing and in the case of a tibor; prob the only thing that doesn't depreciate .. boat, time off work, gas ect... dont use shit hooks, leader or gear period. That is one of the few things you can control when tarpon fishing.


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

Don’t forget to check on eBay. I lucked into a hatch 1200 for $400. The reel is in perfect shape.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

People have been catching giant tarpon with old school tackle for decades. Any modern reel worth its salt will be just fine. That sage reel has a superior drag system, and components compared to almost any of the old stuff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Jdl80 said:


> People have been catching giant tarpon with old school tackle for decades. Any modern reel worth its salt will be just fine. That sage reel has a superior drag system, and components compared to almost any of the old stuff.


Your point isn't wrong. You can catch tarpon on most tackle. But that lesser tackle will eventually fail you. Probably when you finally hook mambo. Doesn't mean you should run out and buy the best stuff out there. But if you have the coin by once and cry once and add one more thing that is in your control to your side of the equation.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

There is a big difference in people that go to Florida once a year and people that fight 50 fish a season.
I have caught fish on most major manufacturers reels, and will always fish Tibor or Abel for tarpon.
Arbor size matters! I have caught 130# tarpon on a riptide. I wouldn't advise it. 
The Pacific reel is a winch and once you get over the weight, its a huge advantage in the fight.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

backbone said:


> There is a big difference in people that go to Florida once a year and people that fight 50 fish a season.
> I have caught fish on most major manufacturers reels, and will always fish Tibor or Abel for tarpon.
> Arbor size matters! I have caught 130# tarpon on a riptide. I wouldn't advise it.
> The Pacific reel is a winch and once you get over the weight, its a huge advantage in the fight.


I have a Gulfstream for a tarpon reel. Is the Pacific a huge gain over it? I’m planning on getting a Pacific but wasn’t in a big hurry about it.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

The Gulfstream is a great reel. 
If your in a leader touch tournament, then yes. The Pacific is a major advantage.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

backbone said:


> There is a big difference in people that go to Florida once a year and people that fight 50 fish a season.
> I have caught fish on most major manufacturers reels, and will always fish Tibor or Abel for tarpon.
> Arbor size matters! I have caught 130# tarpon on a riptide. I wouldn't advise it.
> The Pacific reel is a winch and once you get over the weight, its a huge advantage in the fight.


I have almost the opposite take. If you get the opportunity to fight 50 tarpon a season having an equipment problem leading to a fish loss is no big deal. There's always tomorrow But if you only get to go for a few days a year then every single fish is critical and I am not risking that on anything but a top quality reel.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I just bought a Tibor Gulfstream for this same reason. Hoping to put it to good use this Thursday in Homosassa.


----------

